# I have success!!!



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, tonight Meatball ate his very first meal without kibble! He ate all the bones and everything, which is more than I can say for the other two when I was first transitioning them! So after that, he was still acting VERY hungry, and I know he was, because I've been giving him smaller rations to make him hungry enough to eat his chicken, so I cut up pieces of beef heart, turkey, and pork, the same things I give to the other two (minus the liver), and put it in his bowl, and he ate all of that, too! So, for the next couple of days, I'll be feeding him extra so after that period, I can go back to small meals of whole chicken wings without crushing the bones so he'll learn to eat those (that's what I did with the other two). Then once he gets the hang of that, large meals again for a few days until I can start transitioning in liver. XD

I'm so proud of my kitty!

And the second he licked his bowl clean of all his turkey, pork and beef, he immediately dove into my lap (because I was sitting next to him to see if he would eat it) and purred up a storm. I love you, too, Meatball!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome news!! You did good! Way to go Meatball!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Awesome news!! You did good! Way to go Meatball!! :dance::dance::dance:


Geeze! I'd almost forgotten about this post! haha. That was sooooo long ago! They're all fully eating raw now! Meatball is nomming through his bones and never gave me any trouble with his liver. And I gotta say...their litter boxes smell AMAZING!!!


----------

